# GA: Is it really that hard?



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Is it really that hard to find a decent German Shepherd puppy for sale in Georgia/around Georgia for about $800??? I thought that $800 would be a good average, right?

Not so much. I've contacted some breeders (recommended by others) that have UNregistered pups for $500, pups with questionable breedings for $700, etc. 

Am I doing something wrong? I contacted the local GSDC group. I contacted a breeder from there, and they were asking $2000 for a spayed GSD pup. Have I been out of the loop that long?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I think around $1200 is the least you can expect to spend for a pup from health tested and titled parents from a quality litter from working lines. $2000 or so from showlines.

However, with the economy as it is, you may be able to negotiate some.

If this is not important, I would strongly suggest rescue.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Most are 1000-1800.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

If your not looking to breed, I agree rescues are great. You get the added bonus of knowing you not only saved a life, but now can improve it. (It's also cheaper, and if you don't get a puppy you could luck out and get a pre-potty trained dog!)


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Shel,

$1,200-$1,500 from titled and breed surveyed parents, depends on the dogs, what they are producing, the actual experience of the breeder.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not looking for titled/shown parents. I'm only looking for a pet quality companion pup from stable (in temperament and structure) parents and NOT from a puppy mill/BYB'er. 

My limit I was looking to spend was about $1,000. Even for $1,000 I am finding some of the most backwards backyard bred pups I've seen.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Metro Atlanta area has 5 schutzhund clubs listed....email them, ask to visit, see who they suggest as a reputable breeder in that area. That is what I would do....

http://www.southeasternregionusa.com/


----------



## Brandon Coker (Jan 9, 2009)

I have done tons of looking and from what I have you're looking at around $1,200 from someone you can "trust".


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Shel,

I thought you were looking for a dog for SCH and agility.

Check with Richard Greba in Cinci. I think that is his range.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI'm not looking for titled/shown parents. I'm only looking for a pet quality companion pup from stable (in temperament and structure) parents and NOT from a puppy mill/BYB'er.


Someone breeding the dogs described above would be considered a BYB...









I would not suggest supporting people like that personally. Why not spend a couple hundred more and support a breeder trying to do it right, or either save a life and go with a wonderful rescue?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

A quality breeder who also cares more about the puppies going into good homes should be willing to work out "price", IMO.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86I thought you were looking for a dog for SCH and agility.


I was looking for one possibly for ScH or agility, but not competitively - only for exercise/mental workout reasons. 

As far as not looking for titled, etc. parents I meant dogs that are uber-titled, imported, etc. dogs....not dogs that are OB, etc. 

Also, as far as rescue is concerned, we have not fenced our yard in yet as we are in the process of sodding and constructing a terraced vegetable garden. While we don't let Cash out without a leash, and use our neighbor's 5 acre 6 ft fenced yard to let Cash burn off steam, each rescue I have contacted have said, "sorry, no dice" due to the lack of a fenced yard. It's funny. Someone with GSD experience including special needs sheppies, provides a 5-acre fenced area at any time for dogs to run in, etc. is denied due to fence issues.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

A little over a year ago I was in your shoes because I couldn't find a dog with German bloodlines. I ended up extending my search into other nearby states and ended up with a breeder in Florida.

Good luck findiing a reputable breeder who will take $800 for a pet quality dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's an Uber-titled dog? in regards to the Rescues wanting you 
to have a fenced yarded, you don't have a fenced and your not providing one in terms of your yard being fenced it. you have access to a fenced yard. the Rescues are looking out for the well being of the dogs but you know that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI'm not looking for titled/shown parents. I'm only looking for a pet quality companion pup from stable (in temperament and structure) parents and NOT from a puppy mill/BYB'er.


That's a contradiction in terms. GOOD breeders have decades of experience owning, training, trialing, and breeding their dogs. That does not come cheap. How can you know the dog is stable in temperament and structure when it has never been tested and evaluated?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Liesje* - please see my clarification above regarding the "titling" statement .

*doggiedad*, I couldn't decipher what you were trying to say regarding fencing







. I have contacted two GSD rescues here in Georgia, and even some of the animal shelters do not allow persons to adopt a dog without having a fenced yard. Paulding County, for one, sends out an AC officer to the person's address to verify whether they have a fenced yard or not. I'm also NOT keeping my German Shepherd outside unattended nor as an "outside" dog. (Something I don't believe in).

An "uber-titled" dog has a title list that has more titles in it than letters in the breeder's kennel's name







and whose breeder sells puppies (in utero at times) for $5000+.

*DHau*, $800 is not my limit. It was merely an average.

Just to let others know, we HAVE been looking in shelters







We just have to find the right FIT of pup/dog for us (and Cash).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Puppies out of one untitled parent (either sire or dam) should be no more than $900-1,200 right now, depending on if the owner is actively working them at a club or training group. I would look at the lines and what they have produced. 

You might look for that as well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle*Liesje* - please see my clarification above regarding the "titling" statement .


It doesn't clarify for me. What is an uber-titled dog? To me, either a dog has the right temperament, training, and drives or it doesn't. And it's not just the titles I am concerned with. Like I said, I value a good breeder who has _experience_. A breeder who is not actively training and titling dogs can't possibly know what their dog's temperament and drive is really like. It's not just the titles I care about, it's the process. But a dog with no titles (or - I hesitate to say this - really easy titles) is a big red flag for me because it leads me to assume the breeder is not doing anything with this dog to develop it and make it into a breedworthy dog.

Now if this is a younger dog, and the breeder is well established, comes with recommendations, and is actively training this dog and has titled other dogs, that's a different story. But nine times out of ten I look at a breeder who isn't titling dogs and this is not the case. They think having shepherds as a kid = experience, as far as breed preservation. Maybe their intentions are good but I do not see it that way.

All this really leads to the importance of finding the right _breeder_ who understands what you want and has the experience to deliver. Not just a color or a title or a price range.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You should be able to get a puppy from OFA'ed parents, at least titled in AKC stuff, with strong pedigrees for $500 and up. 
I know a lady with a female as described, bred to an import, schutzhund titled male, and the pups were $500. 


BYB's around here are in the $100-200 range. Shoot... I paid $125 for my Kenju and the next week they were marked down to $75
Although I have seen an ad on the PDB for dogs in my town (no hip cert, poor pedigree, etc) for $1000. Guy still has them I guess


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

list some dogs who's parents are OFA, titled in AKC stuff, have strong pedigrees and were sold for $500.00.



> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1You should be able to get a puppy from OFA'ed parents, at least titled in AKC stuff, with strong pedigrees for $500 and up.
> I know a lady with a female as described, bred to an import, schutzhund titled male, and the pups were $500.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was trying to say your yard (at your house) has to be fenced. you don't get credit for having a neighbor with a fenced yard
that you're allowed to use.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have learned my lesson about posting breeders' names and info on here


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleIt's funny. Someone with GSD experience including special needs sheppies, provides a 5-acre fenced area at any time for dogs to run in, etc. is denied due to fence issues.


some rescues are easier to work with than others, but its very rare and much more difficult to match a particular dog to that environment so they generally just make it a "ground rule". they only get a small amount of time to observe and evaluated these dogs, so if they have 30 dogs and only feel secure about 2 of them going to an unfenced home - those 2 may not be your picks ya know. you just have to look at it from their point of view - they dont want these dogs getting lost and/or injured. if you feel comfortable enough with your gsd experience, you can always go to the shelter and evaluate/adopt a pup yourself. OR when asked if you have a fenced yard - let them know that the area you use for exercise is indeed fenced. rescues adopt to apartment and condo dwellers all the time - so i dont see much of a difference unless things are just _that_ different here in Ca. all that said to say... dont give up or be discouraged if rescuing is really the direction that you wish to go in









and my take on the uber-titled dog thing, is that.... for instance a sch1 is fine, but she's not looking for dogs that are sch3 va3 bszs sieger champions, etc. (<-- pls excuse my ignorance as far as letters and titles, hopefully my point comes across)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

PM me.



> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1I have learned my lesson about posting breeders' names and info on here


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi was trying to say your yard (at your house) has to be fenced. you don't get credit for having a neighbor with a fenced yard
> that you're allowed to use.



Uh - yes I know that; however, I also informed them that my dog does not go outside without a leash on (ergo - not going to "run off"), and they informed me, "it's not for letting them outside to go potty, it's so they can "burn off steam and run around." That is when I informed them that our friends have the large fenced yard that we currently take Cash to to run around in/play around in not to mention we're both avid hikers and have references out the wazoo.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> and my take on the uber-titled dog thing, is that.... for instance a sch1 is fine, but she's not looking for dogs that are sch3 va3 bszs sieger champions, etc. (<-- pls excuse my ignorance as far as letters and titles, hopefully my point comes across)


That is correct......

Ex:
"John Boy" Sch3 x 15, IPO3, Kkl1a, AD, BH, OBX, TDI, PH, SIEGER
"Penny Sue" Sch3 x 10, IPO3, Kkl2, AD, OB, PH

"Pet Home" Pups: $5000 in utero


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I also informed them that my dog does not go outside without a leash on (ergo - not going to "run off"), and they informed me, "it's not for letting them outside to go potty, it's so they can "burn off steam and run around."


*Are you saying both Ga. GSD rescues said this, without checking you out? I volunteer for one of them. I will try to find out what happened. *


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Why not look at Ingrid in Auburn.....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12987194









or Raven in Tuskegee....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12451104









or Lars in Marion County, Ga....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12626387









or Cassie....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13003613
<img src="
http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/AL80/1236179812/AL80.13003613-1-pn.jpg" alt="" />


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Cassie....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13003613









or Liberty....
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13117428









and I had better stop now







But there are PLENTY of young, gorgeous, Shepherds throughout the area.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

More GSD's needing help in GA than I care to know


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> SouthernThistle said:
> ...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1...
> 
> and I had better stop now
> 
> ...


If you read through the thread you would have seen that ST has TRIED to go the rescue route and been denied:



> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI have contacted two GSD rescues here in Georgia, and even some of the animal shelters do not allow persons to adopt a dog without having a fenced yard. Paulding County, for one, sends out an AC officer to the person's address to verify whether they have a fenced yard or not.



So, going with a breeder is the choice she is making (and basically her ONLY choice).


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just an update, but this morning, Andrew found a more than reputable breeder, member of the GSDCA for the past 20 years, member of the GSDCA-Atlanta branch, whose (titled - Ch. and Sel. Ch. and OFA) dogs produced a litter whose, and their prices are in our price range. We are talking back and forth via phone and e-mail to discuss experience, what we're looking for in a puppy/dog, etc. before physically meeting with them.

Like I said in my earlier postings, we have been looking in shelters, etc. (ergo why I had posted the sable male at Cobb), but we also have another dog in our home to consider - "Cash" - who must also approve of the new addition.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Just an update, but this morning, Andrew found a more than reputable breeder,


Great news, keep us updated and we can't wait to see photos of the new addition!


----------

